# Penn SSV Liveliner for 10' St Croix



## Charlessyverson (Jan 29, 2013)

Which size Penn SSV Live Liner would you recommend to go with/balance a 10' St Croix Triumph Travel Surf Rod? Will be a general purpose setup for soaking bait on the beach.

Thank all in advance for the feedback!!


----------



## missplaced_idahoan (Feb 2, 2013)

If your gonna be here thru the summer i would say a 5500 or larger. I dont have as much expierience as alot of the guys on here but i taught myself to fish saltwater over the last six months and have been pretty successful, however there were several fish i had to break off (fear of getting spooled and leaving a fish with 200yds of line in his mouth) with a 4500 class reel. you dont always need the extra drag of a heavy reel but the line capacity is huge IMO. with the rod mentioned i'd say a 5500 or 6500 with 50lb braid or 20-35lb mono would work perfectly.


----------



## Randy M (Jul 8, 2012)

I actually agree/disagree...............I think the 5500 would be plenty of reel to fit your description, BUT, I think 30 lb braid would be plenty. You can spool more line for the occasional long runs and still have high enough breaking strength.

Now if you're going to be fishing for sharks then yea, go with the bigger reels and heavier line.


----------



## missplaced_idahoan (Feb 2, 2013)

Randy M said:


> I actually agree/disagree...............I think the 5500 would be plenty of reel to fit your description, BUT, I think 30 lb braid would be plenty. You can spool more line for the occasional long runs and still have high enough breaking strength.
> 
> Now if you're going to be fishing for sharks then yea, go with the bigger reels and heavier line.


 youre absolutly right i was just thinking 50# braid so he could save some money spooling the reel since the shops around here charge a flat "by the yard" rate no matter what the strength. and even 30lb braid would would with sharks, if you have a good leader and plenty of line on the reel. Hell, ive caught 9ft sturgeon on 20lb mono you just gotta be patient


----------



## Whitie9688 (Sep 28, 2007)

You dont have to fill the whole spool with braid. Get you some 30lb braid, a 150yrd spool will do. and fill the rest with mono. on that size reel you will still have PLENTY of line to get everything done!


----------



## southern yakker (Jun 25, 2012)

It depends what you plan on going for I'd say. I have the 8500 and it is plenty enough reel for almost anything out here. If you do go for sharks I'd get the 8500 spooled with braid. If you don't plan on sharks I agree get at least the 5500 with mono on it. I have 30 pound mono and haven't gotten snapped off yet or came close to running out of line.the biggest fish I've caught was a 43 inch red and it handled it with no problem.


----------



## missplaced_idahoan (Feb 2, 2013)

Whitie9688 said:


> You dont have to fill the whole spool with braid. Get you some 30lb braid, a 150yrd spool will do. and fill the rest with mono. on that size reel you will still have PLENTY of line to get everything done!


 this is true, I think i just need some lessons on how to spool braid properly, ive tried spooling braid myself and i cant go 15 casts at any given time and not have a knot of some sort :001_huh:


----------



## Whitie9688 (Sep 28, 2007)

Come up to Hot Spots next time you need new braid and we will throw it on the line machine and get you set up man!


----------



## Tyler Massey (Oct 2, 2007)

On the 10ft rod I would say that the 5500-6500 would be perfect.

As far as spooling a reel, the best option is taking it to a local tackle store and letting them put the line on using a line machine.


----------



## Tyler Massey (Oct 2, 2007)

Whitie9688 said:


> Come up to Hot Spots next time you need new braid and we will throw it on the line machine and get you set up man!


Me and Clay are on the same page!! lol


----------



## Pompano Joe (Jan 28, 2009)

The SSVs are kind of like the Daiwa Emblems...big for the model number. I've had a 5500 SSV and IMHO it was just too big to fish the surf. If you'd fish a Penn 704 or 706 in the surf, then the 5500 is right on target. My suggestion would be the 4500. I used 20 pound PowerPro on my Conquer 5000s and never had a line related break-off. The 20 lb. also helped with the spool capacity. It took every bit of 300 yards. Came in handy when I wanter to wade out to cast and bring the rod back into the beach.


----------



## missplaced_idahoan (Feb 2, 2013)

Whitie9688 said:


> Come up to Hot Spots next time you need new braid and we will throw it on the line machine and get you set up man!


 ill be up there in the next few days. Ive have all but given up on Outcast (which sucks cuz they are only 1 1/2 miles from my house) simply because every time i go in there they completly ignore me and when i ask questions they give me the shortest most unhelpful answer they can think of. I dunno if its because im not a "local" or what. I always thought that half the reason you went into the local baitshop was to swap stories and tell lies to each other


----------



## missplaced_idahoan (Feb 2, 2013)

Pompano Joe said:


> The SSVs are kind of like the Daiwa Emblems...big for the model number. I've had a 5500 SSV and IMHO it was just too big to fish the surf. If you'd fish a Penn 704 or 706 in the surf, then the 5500 is right on target. My suggestion would be the 4500. I used 20 pound PowerPro on my Conquer 5000s and never had a line related break-off. The 20 lb. also helped with the spool capacity. It took every bit of 300 yards. Came in handy when I wanter to wade out to cast and bring the rod back into the beach.


 Ive never even held an SSV, are they bigger then the new SSM's?


----------



## southern yakker (Jun 25, 2012)

missplaced_idahoan said:


> ill be up there in the next few days. Ive have all but given up on Outcast (which sucks cuz they are only 1 1/2 miles from my house) simply because every time i go in there they completly ignore me and when i ask questions they give me the shortest most unhelpful answer they can think of. I dunno if its because im not a "local" or what. I always thought that half the reason you went into the local baitshop was to swap stories and tell lies to each other


Man that's sucks. I go in there a lot so I guess that helps but ive never had anyone ignore me. I feel the same about gulf breeze b and t and try to go to outcast or hot spots because of that same reason.


----------



## southern yakker (Jun 25, 2012)

missplaced_idahoan said:


> Ive never even held an SSV, are they bigger then the new SSM's?


Yeah they are quite a bit bigger. My 8500 is huge


----------

